# Youtube



## Protect this House (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey everyone,

It's been a while since I posted, I was having issues when we had to reset our info with the site. Anyways, I have been watching a lot of Youtube videos on preparedness and wondered if you either have a channel or watch anyone specifically? Lately, I've focused my searches on ammo as I see that being in short supply in the near future. Then, about a week ago, I mustered up enough courage to start my own channel; mainly to just be another voice of reason on the internet. As far as, overall prepping Southern Prepper 1, Canadian Prepper, Tom Neolneer, and a few others top my list. I've attached my channel link so feel free to tear it apart. I'm sure I get better as I become more familiar with the features and comfortable talking to myself in front of my phone.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7daCI2fWyfMJwOxF_f84TA


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I dont watch many movies since I have been trained to pick out the bad guy too quick..and it interferes with listening to my classic country music which always plays on the compooter. 
KEQX Pure Country :: The Biggest Little Country Station in Texas


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> I dont watch many movies since I have been trained to pick out the bad guy too quick..and it interferes with listening to my classic country music which always plays on the compooter.
> KEQX Pure Country :: The Biggest Little Country Station in Texas


Which way do I turn my coat hanger???

Can't seem to find it here in Uh-high-uh.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Protect this House said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> It's been a while since I posted, I was having issues when we had to reset our info with the site. Anyways, I have been watching a lot of Youtube videos on preparedness and wondered if you either have a channel or watch anyone specifically? Lately, I've focused my searches on ammo as I see that being in short supply in the near future. Then, about a week ago, I mustered up enough courage to start my own channel; mainly to just be another voice of reason on the internet. As far as, overall prepping Southern Prepper 1, Canadian Prepper, Tom Neolneer, and a few others top my list. I've attached my channel link so feel free to tear it apart. I'm sure I get better as I become more familiar with the features and comfortable talking to myself in front of my phone.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7daCI2fWyfMJwOxF_f84TA


Excellent job. Keep up the good work and nice to see you back my friend.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Protect this House said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> It's been a while since I posted, I was having issues when we had to reset our info with the site. Anyways, I have been watching a lot of Youtube videos on preparedness and wondered if you either have a channel or watch anyone specifically? Lately, I've focused my searches on ammo as I see that being in short supply in the near future. Then, about a week ago, I mustered up enough courage to start my own channel; mainly to just be another voice of reason on the internet. As far as, overall prepping Southern Prepper 1, Canadian Prepper, Tom Neolneer, and a few others top my list. I've attached my channel link so feel free to tear it apart. I'm sure I get better as I become more familiar with the features and comfortable talking to myself in front of my phone.
> 
> ...


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Excellent job. Keep up the good work and nice to see you back my friend.


Don't let Slippy's compliment go to your head. He's only being nice because I paid him to.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good job and welcome back. Keep it up.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks for the link and suggestion of other channels. I haven't ventured much into youtube yet so this will be a good start


----------



## Protect this House (Aug 12, 2013)

acidMia said:


> Thanks for the link and suggestion of other channels. I haven't ventured much into youtube yet so this will be a good start


No Problem! I think Youtube is a vital resource for all preppers. No mater how prepared one is there is always something to learn and Youtube provides that avenue in many cases.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> I dont watch many movies since I have been trained to pick out the bad guy too quick..and it interferes with listening to my classic country music which always plays on the compooter.
> KEQX Pure Country :: The Biggest Little Country Station in Texas


I listened for 5 minutes...Hooked! Best country station I've heard in a while!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

One suggestion, PTH; don't video in a moving car! It is distracting for the viewers and it is distracting for YOU, the driver!!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SGT E said:


> I listened for 5 minutes...Hooked! Best country station I've heard in a while!


Ummm ..... I saved it to my desktop. I think its called play and type.


----------



## Protect this House (Aug 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> One suggestion, PTH; don't video in a moving car! It is distracting for the viewers and it is distracting for YOU, the driver!!
> 
> Keep up the good work!


Thanks Denton! Work has me in the car 14 hours a week, so that's where I get my thinking done unfortunately. I do intend to be more interactive and educational with my next few videos though. I'll be shooting at a co-workers property tomorrow and I'm also planning to do a breakdown of the items that I keep in my car because I travel so much.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Here are some of the channels that I frequent.

Prepper/Survival related:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4YOBmzRey4X3lLCjhw3UaQ

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOaeaY4Dfj_89tw6rpmgGiw

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzYMTUy7uWCfaoBX0tPJE5A

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSi64g0azbv5ULkDLxMN9tw

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC729rp0OuiDlQUtlmJJfsyg

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNLcdG1VU9jjFgjz90pKk3w

Alternative News/Christian Related:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDATi9UrhqjfVNxIKNizOiQ

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQ-gqVS0v5a198vTFOP1qiQ

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBDrbqudUtPUQxAK_K2JaNQ

Veteran Humor:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCre2GibO9Vdb3C59VzDsFxQ


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Protect this House said:


> Thanks Denton! Work has me in the car 14 hours a week, so that's where I get my thinking done unfortunately. I do intend to be more interactive and educational with my next few videos though. I'll be shooting at a co-workers property tomorrow and I'm also planning to do a breakdown of the items that I keep in my car because I travel so much.


You know what? IF you can only make one You Tube a week, so be it. Better live to make them than to do other things than driving when driving. Not only that, but what if you kill someone when driving while distracted.

To make it as plain as I can - STOP IT!


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

I like Tom Lupshu's channel because he tries to keep people up to date and warn about various disaster possibilities. 
https://www.youtube.com/user/SurvivalOhio2013/videos

The next guy jsnip4 is not exactly a prepper, although he does prep, but most of his videos are informative and entertaining. 
https://www.youtube.com/user/jsnip4/videos?flow=grid&view=0


----------

